# Uber member??



## night cycler (10 Feb 2016)

Apparently I`m an Uber member now. (Can`t say I recall taking a taxi test), but that`s what it says at the side of my user name. What does it mean, hope you`ve not found me a job


----------



## Alex H (10 Feb 2016)

You are a plumber  http://www.checkatrade.com/UberPlumbers/


----------



## Markymark (10 Feb 2016)

You get a £50 gift voucher in the post.


----------



## FrankCrank (10 Feb 2016)

...I'm classed as a senior member, and I'm _only_ 55........FFS..........


----------



## midlife (10 Feb 2016)

Posting now to see what I am 

Shaun


----------



## midlife (10 Feb 2016)

Ah, Uber. Sounds like a Kraftwerk song................


Shaun


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Feb 2016)

night cycler said:


> Apparently I`m an Uber member now. (Can`t say I recall taking a taxi test), but that`s what it says at the side of my user name. What does it mean, hope you`ve not found me a job


It's just a title given by the forum software according to number of posts - I think, or time on the forum, or both.
You can change that title for something more individual: go into "your account" "personal details" "custom title" and save the changes.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Feb 2016)

The standard titles under the user name are based on the number of trophy points you've racked up.

Here is the list of what's available:


Shaun said:


> They're now based on minimum trophy points (_as opposed to post count_) and are no longer public, but for the record they are:
> 
> New Member (0)
> Member (50)
> ...



Taken from this 2012 thread:https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/n...ut-im-slow-on-the-uptake.111178/#post-2037849


----------



## night cycler (10 Feb 2016)

Alex H said:


> You are a plumber  http://www.checkatrade.com/UberPlumbers/


That must be wrong sure. I don`t earn £1500 a week


----------

